# Battlefields campaign report



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Snorri o Dubhda and i were recently at warhammer world taking part in the fantasy battlefields campaign weekend. It was an awesome event and i would reccomend it to anyone who loves gaming for fun instead of competetion. We went down on the friday, so in the ale house for much drinking and catching up. Skipping much of the boring details of how our wives are and what holiday plans we have for next year, we arrived at warhammer world on the saturday morning see the eager face.








After the tradional "shit im awake coffee" and doning my heresy top we moved into the gaming hall for registration and got stuck in.

















My first game was against an orc and goblin army as i unfurled my dwarfs my opponant gave a concerned expression. The objective was for him to get two unit strength ten or more units in my half of the field by turn six.








He was a great guy and fun to beat :laugh:, here is a shot of the remnants of his army.









VP 2991 - 693 Ancient win

Then of course came the ale, Drednought was its name and playful was its flavour. Snorri with his.









And me with mine.









My second game was aginst 3000pts of skaven using 1500pts of my dwarfs, the objective to stop him getting a unit off the table for every turn past the fourth. Suffice to say i was bummed with so many weapons teams and gutter runners i could never have won. However by VP i would say i massacred him. His first turn and first roll for the screaming bell.








Things are looking up his bell destroyed grey seer dead and five ratmen from the unit crushed, he beggins to maim his army for me. Though he pulled a lot when this little bastard ran down my gun line. (sorry about the light to dark for macro too close for standard)








The game went well loads of fun loads of twists including one moment where it looked as though i might win, but no.

VP 1737 - 1887 Enemy wins (dont forget he had twice the points i did)

More of this.









Then the third game. My first ever female oppoant so i was very much the gentleman. The objective to seize the centre of the field, 3000 pts a side, High elves Vs Dwarfs.








I surge forward with strollaz and she gets tense, yikes!









She decides to have her dragon eat my cannon crew.








So i decide on this








It was a long and slow game but ended well, with another win for me.

VP 2423 - 1226 Ancient wins

Day 2

Game four was was 3000 pts aside and orcs and goblins once again, Grimgor iron hide at the fore. The objective he had to get in my deployment zone which we didnt realize until the end of the game, instead thinking we both had to reach the enemy DZ. Great game Grimgor killed my lord but his unit broke and and i ran them down sweet revenge. 

















The game ended in an unexpected victory for me.

VP 2913 - 2365 Ancient win

The fith game was shit, the dice were ridiculous like you wouldnt believe. Even if the opponant had been i nice guy it would still have been a shit game. When the dice defeat you not the enemy you know its going to be piss poor. That said having fought against 3000pts of elves with 1500pt i would still say VP wise it was a victory for me.

VP 973 - 1226 Enemy win (fucking dice win :laugh

Game six was harsh the opponant had 1500pts of tomb kings surrounded by 3000pts of dwarfs, he had no chance. None at all. Really nice guy though and a great sport he did he best and killed five dwarfs from a few units.










VP 2400 - 0 Ancient win


And this won best feature, if you have ever seen the beeps ( a kids TV show) this reminded me of the Beep tree "buda bum bum baa dub ba dum dum)









Awesome weekend i will be going every year!


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Warhammer good.

Relaxed themed based play. goooood

lots and lots of deadnought. gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


Highly recommended weekend. so relaxed and friendly. 

I'm going evey year too.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice report. congrats on the wins. I wanna try dreadnaught, I was 16 when I went to warhammer world.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice one ancient, I wish I was there


----------

